# What to take with me?



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

I am going down to look for a place to live in Cozumel in a couples of months and will then make the big move the following month. I have a friend that will store one large suitcase for me. *What do you recommend that I pack?* Keep in mind we are moving via air not car or truck and therefore are very limited in what we will be able to take down each time we go (we will be going back and forth every 6 months to renew visas at first).

All ideas and suggestions are welcome!
Kathy

lane:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

nuevavida said:


> I am going down to look for a place to live in Cozumel in a couples of months and will then make the big move the following month. I have a friend that will store one large suitcase for me. *What do you recommend that I pack?* Keep in mind we are moving via air not car or truck and therefore are very limited in what we will be able to take down each time we go (we will be going back and forth every 6 months to renew visas at first).
> 
> All ideas and suggestions are welcome!
> Kathy
> ...


I guess your bathing suit would come in handy.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

If you are a reader I would think about a Kindle or similar to read books with. If you cook, a couple favorite knives since good one are sometimes hard to find. 
If you have an immersion blender, that would be something you could fit in a suitcase along with a hand mixer if you do any baking.
Shorts and sandals should work 300+ days a year but you will see some cool fronts so a jacket and sweaters along with long pants.
You can buy most anything in Mexico so begin with your favorite things and feel you can not live without.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> You can buy most anything in Mexico so begin with your favorite things and feel you can not live without.


Good advice, but I will put in a caveat that clothes for women can be expensive here, even though the quality is not that great. This is especially true if you are much taller and bigger than the average Mexican woman.


----------



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> If you are a reader I would think about a Kindle or similar to read books with. If you cook, a couple favorite knives since good one are sometimes hard to find.
> If you have an immersion blender, that would be something you could fit in a suitcase along with a hand mixer if you do any baking.
> Shorts and sandals should work 300+ days a year but you will see some cool fronts so a jacket and sweaters along with long pants.
> You can buy most anything in Mexico so begin with your favorite things and feel you can not live without.



Thanks for the advice! I have some good pots and pans that I plan to bring, probably a few at time. I have some very cute and practical mini casserole dishes that fit in a toaster over that I think are a must. And, yes, on the knives!

Thanks for responding.
Kathy
lane:


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*What to take with you?*



nuevavida said:


> I am going down to look for a place to live in Cozumel in a couples of months and will then make the big move the following month. I have a friend that will store one large suitcase for me. *What do you recommend that I pack?* Keep in mind we are moving via air not car or truck and therefore are very limited in what we will be able to take down each time we go (we will be going back and forth every 6 months to renew visas at first).
> 
> All ideas and suggestions are welcome!
> Kathy
> ...



Hi Kathy;

You've been given some excellent suggestions, now here's a few more. Well, maybe listing what's at the top of our list every time we go north might help you?

1.) Clothes, the wash and wear type. Mexico clothes are almost 100% cotton, cheap material and requires ironing everything. You want to do that after being used to wash and wear in the USA? Take a years supply with you. You want to pay $80-90 USD, Peso equivalent for a blouse that will fall apart in a year, and has to be ironed every time before you use it?

2.) Shoes especially tennis shoes, take a years supply with you. For instance I get good Wilson Tennis Shoes for playing tennis at Big 5 Sporting Goods stores in US on sell for $29-36.00 USD. I buy up two pairs - down here they are $1100.00 pesos or almost 3 times the cost at Big 5. Mexico has excellent shoes, mostly leather, and most of them come from Leon. Leon has whole Malls with nothing but shoes and leather good items, and you can go to the actual factories and buy from their shops attached. One brand in particular is stylish but very comfortable for your feet "Flexi" Brand. At least once on your travels in Mexico you should visit Leon as you will find styles that aren't out in the stores distributed around the cities of Mexico there.

3.) Vitamins and Health Supplements. What ever you take in USA bring a years supply. Much more expensive here, if you can even get good ones. We buy the men's and women's packets for 30 days/ box. We buy Vitamins to Go, by Sundown Naturals, with 1000% of Vitamin B's minimum MDA and 200% of Vitamin A, 500% of Vitamin C and 65% of your Calcium as per MDA,put out by Rite Aid for like $6.95 per month each from Rite Aid Drug Stores. You'll be paying twice that for Vitamins not as potent down here.


----------



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Kathy;
> 
> You've been given some excellent suggestions, now here's a few more. Well, maybe listing what's at the top of our list every time we go north might help you?
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I had read elsewhere about the vitamins. As for shoes, I have "special" feet and will definitely have to buy them in the US each trip up. Good to know about the clothing! 

Kathy
:clap2:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

nuevavida said:


> Thanks so much! I had read elsewhere about the vitamins. As for shoes, I have "special" feet and will definitely have to buy them in the US each trip up. Good to know about the clothing!
> 
> Kathy
> :clap2:


Decent clothing is expensive here, though I think that $90 for a blouse is a bit of an exaggeration unless you shop at upper-end department stores like Liverpool and El Palacio de Hierro. There are lots of street markets (tianguis) that sell used clothes, mostly from the US, and I have occasionally found something I like, usually for the equivalent of $10 to $15 US.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

A decent blouse for $90.00, NO. I think that is a huge exaggeration. I live in Playa, like nice clothes but have never paid close to that for a blouse. Soho is a great clothing store. I am not sure if there is one on Cozemal, but there are two in Playa.


----------

